# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  ВНИМАНИЕ! Второй Форумский конкурс хореографических постановок (31 мая - 15 июня 2011)

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/2593540.jpg[/IMG]
*Доброго времени суток, постоянные посетители раздела и его гости!*

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku" и модераторы раздела "Хореография" приглашают всех вас принять участие во Втором Форумском конкурсе хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance"*

Нынешнее творческое соревнование представляет собой конкурс хореографических постановок малых форм. 

*Требования к предоставляемым на конкурс хореографическим постановкам:*

Соблюдение основных требований к хореографии малых форм:

* в танце должны принимать участие *от двух до пяти исполнителей*;
* наличие сюжета или развитого хореографического образа в    предоставляемом на конкурс танце *обязательно*
* продолжительность танца в хореографии малых форм не должна превышать *трех минут*

*Условия участия в Конкурсе:*

1. К участию в конкурсе принимаются видео ролики, размещенные на хостинге YouTube.

2. Ссылка на ролик отправляется администратору конкурса (Symeon) в личном сообщении c обязательной пометкой "Конкурс" *до 31 мая 2011г.* 

В сообщении также обязательно должна быть представлена следующая информация:

* название творческого коллектива или личные данные исполнителей;
* фамилия, имя, отчество хореографа-постановщика, его ник на Форуме (если он отличается от реального имени), фотография хореографа - автора постановки или ссылка на нее;
* название хореографической постановки;
* название музыкальной композиции, использованной в танце и данные ее авторов. 

*Условия оценки предоставленных на конкурс хореографических постановок*

* все работы будут *анонимно* размещены для просмотра, обсуждения и голосования в *этой* теме;
* работы, представленные на конкурс оцениваются пользователями Форума путем выставления благодарности, с использованием для этого функций Форума
* пользовательское голосование продлится *с 1 по 15 июня 2011г.*
* имена победителей будут объявлены *17 июня* 

_Примечание: 
Убедительная просьба: все вопросы, связанные с конкурсом, отправляйте, пожалуйста, мне (Symeon) в личную почту_

----------


## Mazaykina

*Symeon*,
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! Симеон, ты прям читаешь мысли мои и многих пользователей, которые обращаются в личку с вопросами- а когда будут новые конкурсы??
Надеюсь, что все креативные и талантливые хореографы Форума примут активное участие в новом конкурсе.
 А от МОД ИНКУ будут предоставлены дипломы победителям и небольшие памятные призы.

----------


## Symeon



----------


## Symeon



----------


## Symeon



----------


## Symeon



----------


## Symeon



----------


## Symeon



----------


## Mazaykina

Тема почищена. ПРОШУ ВСЕХ быть толерантными и вежливыми по отношению друг к другу.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Внимание!!!!! 
Голосование на Приз зрительских симпатий заканчивается 15 июня 2011 года в 15.15 московского времени.
 "Спасибо", поставленные после указанного времени, учитываться не будут!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Конкурс закончен.*
*Подводятся итоги и 17 июня мы всех участников и почитателей хореографии приглашаем на церемонию оглашения  художественным советом результатов хореографического конкурса.*
*"Спасибо", поставленные после 15.15 15 июня, не учитываются!!!!! Именно в это время (15.15 московского времени) был зафиксирован результат зрительского голосования и принято решение по Призу зрительских симпатий!*
*17 июня 2011 года будут опубликованы результаты по всем конкурсным работам. В оценке конкурсантов использовалась оценочная система по баллам за три критерия:*
_композиция
техника исполнения
имидж_

*Система оценки каждого критерия: от 1 до 10 баллов.*

*Учитывался возраст конкурсантов.*

*Вашему вниманию будет представлена общая сумма баллов за каждый критерий от 6 хореографов форума, входящих в хореографический Худсовет и проведён детальный анализ конкурсных работ. 
Вы получите пожелания, рекомендации по дальнейшей творческой работе от хореографов - членов жюри конкурса.
И конечно же, весной 2012 будет новый конкурс хореографических постановок нашего форума!

А я, в свою очередь, хочу поблагодарить хореографов нашего художественного совета за отличную работу!
А хореографа Валерию Вержакову - ещё и за красивое оформление подведения итогов 2 конкурса Хореографических постановок!!!!*
*
Ждём 17 июня!*  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Так как завтра день торжественный, то решено так называемый разбор полётов провести сегодня.*  :Smile3: 

*Критерии оценки конкурсантов:*
_1. Композиция танца (оценивается работа постановщика и используемый в постановке номера музыкальный материал)
2. Техника исполнения (оценивается работа исполнителей. Учитываются возрастные особенности)
3. Имидж (костюм, макияж, реквизит)_
*Все конкурсные номера оценивались по системе от 1 до 10 баллов за каждый критерий, где каждому критерию была присвоена степень:
1-2 балла - низкий уровень
3-5 баллов - средний уровень
6-8 баллов - уровень выше среднего
9-10 баллов - высокий уровень

Каждый член Худсовета работал над проставлением баллов самостоятельно.
Проставленные баллы и анализ конкурсных работ (то есть - свои комментарии по каждому конкурсному номеру) все члены Худсовета отправляли мне. Я их суммировала.
Общего обсуждения между членами худсовета не было. 
Давления со стороны конкурсантов, других форумчан и Администрации  оказано не было. 
Каждый член Худсовета независимо выразил своё мнение. Аргументировал его. И вот такая картина по разбору полётов вытанцовывается (пишу общее мнение, без указания авторов тех или иных комментариев по всем конкурсным номерам)
Но сначала общее мнение всех членов Худсовета:
На конкурс было представлено видео очень плохого качества! Не видно эмоций, не видно деталей! Просьба - более продуманно подходить к выбору видео для конкурса и выставлять более качественные записи номеров!!!*
*Указывать возраст конкурсантов.*

*Итак, пишу общее мнение по номерам, в каком порядке они представлены на конкурс и размещены в этой теме:*
*
1. "Колыбельная наоборот"
НЕ хватает развития в номере по рисунку и танцевальной лексике. Дети очень хорошо подготовлены и потянули бы материал и посложнее. В целом номер оставляет хорошее впечатление.
Музыка удачная, но временами монотонная, без развития.
Техничная солистка. Выразительна в движениях. Кордебалет статичен. Мало использованы рисунки танца.
Высокая техника исполнения для этого возраста.*
*
2. "Лавочка"
Выстроена только 1 часть композиции, над второй частью надо ещё поработать. Использованы очень сложные элементы  для такого возраста (у мальчиков), с которыми дети не справились. Заменить на "присядку" по 6 позиции. Немузыкально.
Не оправдано название. Работы на лавочке нет никакой. Нужно искать "фишки" в постановке танца с таким возрастом.
Для детского сада - довольно сложный номер! Поаплодировать музруку!. Но нужно детей научить правильно делать "ковырялочку"
Композиции нет. Номер очень длинный. Сократить в 2 раза. С лавочкой можно придумать много элементов в танце.
*

*3."Чарльстон"
Выдержана стилистика. Но номер этюдного плана. Хочется более яркой работы в эмоциональном плане. Поработать над композицией.
Типичный дивертисмент. Но хороший.
Хотелось бы на конкурсе видеть номер этого века.
Продуманные костюмы.*
*
4. "Стрекоза и муравей"
Для такого возраста техника и композиция - средненькие. Отсутствие костюмов.
Похож на экзамен по композиции и постановке танца. Смесь детского танца с твистом и рок-н-роллом. Техника хорошая. Из-за отсутствия костюмов - непонятно: какой образ раскрывают? Плохое качество записи.
Зачётный студенческий номер. Его нельзя ставить в один ряд с аматорами. (аматорское искусство - любительское, то есть, танцуют непрофессиональные исполнители - мой комментарий)
 Сюжет не прочитан.
Лексика слабая. Движения ни о чём. Исполнение студентов специализированных учебных заведений, соответственно - более жёсткие требования.*
*
5. "Амено"
Однообразный рисунок. Финал надо доработать. Хорошие костюмы. Эффектна работа с огнём.
Нельзя так напрямую указывать на образ Христа. Нужно уважать религиозные чувства.
В самом начале: танца нет почти минуту. Однообразная композиция.
В композиции не хватает взаимодействия между танцорами, а также взаимодействия танцоров и солиста. Квадратно-гнездовой рисунок. Беспристрастно по эмоциям. Поработать над финалом. Находка и изюминка номера - книга света.*

*6. "Я на камушке сижу"
Неплохо выстроен номер, но хочется добавить рисунок в самом начале. Музыкально. Техника слабоватая. Отсутствие техники особенно видно на прыжках. Нет работы стоп. Костюмы соответствуют.
На камушек так и не присели. Много техники ногами, но зажатый корпус и руки не работают. Есть посыл на работу корпуса, но наклона, изгиба так и не происходит. Не особо сильно развит рисунок. Нет работы именно с трио. В конце интересно всё обрывается и в финальные точки нужно точно попасть.
Линейно-треугольное построение рисунков. Нет развития. Скучно. Прорисовать сюжетную линию. Бросаются в глаза недотянутые стопы.
Интересная лексика. Хорошая музыка. Гармонично подобранный костюм.
*

Завтра, 17 июня,  будут объявлены победители и опубликованы баллы, набранные конкурсантами.
 Хорошего всем настроения, творческого вдохновения, а автору шикарного ролика для победителей конкурса Валерии Вержаковой - высыпаться и набираться сил!  :Yes4:

----------


## nimfavn

Уважаемое жюри, большое спасибо, за проделанную работу!!!  :Tender: 
С удовольствием учту и приму все замечания! :Aga: 



> Указывать возраст конкурсантов.


На момент исполнения (запись март, прошлого года) солистке 9 лет кордебалету троим 7 лет и одна восьмилетка, дети второго года обучения 2-й раз в жизни на сцене :)) Мой первый детский номер, первый блин..., как говорится :)))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Подведены итоги 2 конкурса хореографических постановок нашего форума. Благодарим за участие в конкурсе наших уважаемых хореографов и поздравляем победителей и призёров!*

*1. Колыбельная наоборот (далее везде: К-композиция, Т-техника исполнения, И-имидж):
К-50, Т-55, И-54, сумма баллов - 159*

*2. Я на камушке сижу
К-40, Т-43, И-52, сумма баллов - 135*

*3. Амено
К- 35, Т-47, И-50, сумма баллов - 132*

*4. Чарльстон
К-41, Т-40, И-45, сумма баллов - 126
*
*5. Лавочка
К-30, Т-35, И-42, сумма баллов - 107*

*6. Стрекоза и муравей
К-31, Т-47, И-18, сумма баллов - 96* 

*Поздравляем!!!!!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Дипломанты*
 

*Лауреаты*



 

*Гран-При*




*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1480127.gif[/IMG]

*В старшей возрастной группе  
- Оксана Сенова 
(постановка "Амено")

В младшей возрастной группе
 - Майя Галинова 
(постановка "Лавочка")*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Окончен конкурс...  Музыка вдруг смолкла.
 Но так ли это? Кажется сейчас
Она звучит!.. и будет долго - долго
Еще звучать для каждого из нас.
И будет звать в неведомые дали.
Звенеть, искриться радугой - дугой,
Как - будто нам «Жар - птицу» в руки дали
И напоили всех «живой» водой.
Кто это все почувствовал сегодня,
Тот каждый день с волненьем будет ждать
Когда мы вместе в Царство Терпсихоры,
 Богини Танца попадем опять!

До новых встреч, IN-KU AMAZING DANCE !!!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1444261.png[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Валерия Вержакова*,* прекрасная работа!!!! Душевно, красиво, с большой любовью выполнено!  Доска почёта прекрасная! Ролик замечательный! И вот этот шарик с фотографиями членов жюри, конкурсантов, модератора нашего раздела Симеона и президента Ин-Ку Марины Мазайкиной - просто находка!!!!!*

----------


## alenka2005

_СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ПРОДЕЛАННУЮ РАБОТУ!!!!!!!
И ЗА ТАКОЕ ЧУДЕСНОЕ ОФОРМЛЕНИЕ!!!!!_

----------


## nimfavn

Отдельное спасибо Валерии за невероятно трогательный видеоклип!  :flower: 
У (горячо мною любимого) Борхеса, есть произведение под названием "Алеф" (Алеф — это одна из точек пространства, куда сходятся все прочие точки. Место, в котором, не смешиваясь, находятся все места земного шара) Так вот шар, сделанный Валерией, бесспорно, отражает суть форума, и мог бы явиться замечательной иллюстрацией к вышеназванному произведению!  :Tender:

----------


## EVI

*Валерия Вержакова*, 
*ВАЛЕРИЯ! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ РОЛИК, ОЧЕНЬ ДУШЕВНЫЙ, КРАСИВЫЙ! 
ШАР С УЧАСТНИКАМИ ТОЖЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ!
КАКИЕ У НАС ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ  СПЕЦИАЛИСТЫ ВО ВСЕХ ИСКУССТВАХ!*


*Alenajazz*, 
*АЛЕНА! УДАЧИ НА КОНКУРСЕ!*

----------


## Symeon

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, КТО ПРИНИМАЛ УЧАСТИЕ В ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ПРОВЕДЕНИИ КОНКУРСА!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1459518.gif[/IMG]

*Участникам - за великолепные хореографические постановки, представленные на конкурс!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1444158.gif[/IMG]

*Пользователям - за внимание, оказанное творчеству хореографов - конкурсантов, за уважение, проявленное к Творчеству, Таланту и Профессионализму!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1503537.gif[/IMG]

*Председателю и Членам Хореографического Художественного Совета In-Ku - за высокий профессионализм, квалифицированное мнение и непредвзятость в оценках работ хореографов - конкурсантов!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1478961.gif[/IMG]

*Отдельная огромная благодарность - персонально Валерии Вержаковой за великолепно придуманное и мастерски исполненное оформление итогов конкурса, которое смело можно назвать первой наградой победителям и призерам конкурса* 

*ЕЩЕ РАЗ ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ И ПОМОЩЬ В РАЗВИТИИ КОНКУРСНОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ IN-KU!

НАДЕЮСЬ НА ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕЕ СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВО, СОТВОРЧЕСТВО И ДРУЖЕСКОЕ ВЗАИМОПОНИМАНИЕ!*

----------


## штрихи

*Валерия Вержакова*, *Когда смотришь  видеоролик, душа трепещет как  голубь в нем Это такая память всего хорошего, доброго, что происходит с нами! Спасибо всем, спасибо Валерия!!!*

----------


## a_k_gib

*Дорогие мои! 
Как много хочется сказать... но переполняется душа словами благодарности и не знаю, как описать моё восхищение всеми вами.*

*Symeon, Алёна (Alenajazz), Валерия Вержакова, Ирина (штрихи), благодарю вас за профессионализм!*

*Уважаемые коллеги - музыкальные руководители и хореографы, я желаю вам дальнейших успехов на "творческой ниве", успешных выступлений и заслуженных наград!* 

*Алёна (Alenajazz), спасибо за то, что ты есть в моей жизни! Успехов тебе и всем, кто рядом с тобой!*

Лерочка, ты в очередной раз поражаешь меня! 
Ты - нашего форума!


*А поздравительный ролик - очередной шедевр в твоём исполнении!*

и 
*Огромное спасибо за внимание всем форумчанам, кто принял участие в голосовании! 
Колеги, дело не в баллах, а в той теплоте и участии, любви и понимании, которое вы проявили, оценивая наши работы!*


*СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!*

----------


## a_k_gib

* Уважаемые Елены (Ленсанна и  EVI) и Ирина Шведкова

Примите отдельную благодарность и пожелание успехов во всём!*

----------


## Лариса812

Валерия Вержакова, огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд. Ролик - супер!

----------


## Mazaykina

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех участников и победителей!!! ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!* 
 Я уверена, что идея онлайн конкурсов - это замечательная идея! Тем более для нашего портала, где общаются профессионалы со всего света и встретиться на реальных подмостках вряд ли когда-то получится. Но спасибо интернету, мы все не только делимся опытом, помогаем друг другу профессионально расти, но и знакомимся с творчеством талантливых хореографов, выделяя лучших! 
Администрация еще раз поздравляет всех участников и с радостью рассылает победителям соответствующие дипломы:

[IMG]http://*********net/1531088.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Персональные благодарности* *ВСЕМ членам жюри* и особо *Алёне Краснокутской*, она энеджайзер этого конкурса, вне всяких сомнений!!! Нашему замечательному *модератору СИМЕОНУ* Simeon за саму идею таких конкурсов и поддержку конкурсантов. 
И ОТДЕЛЬНО* Лерочке Вержаковой* не только за замечательный клип по конкурсу, но и его укороченную версию, необходимую для размещения на всевозможных интернет порталах и видео серверах.

----------


## nimfavn

> Администрация еще раз поздравляет всех участников и с радостью рассылает победителям соответствующие дипломы:

----------


## alekskash

А когда будет следующий конкурс? Очень хочется поучаствовать! :Tender:

----------

